# Old Member Out Looking Again



## bigjohnky97 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey guys Big John here. Introduced to this site when Outlaw Muscle went down years ago. Working out is my only hobby and at almost 50 I try to stay ahead of Father Time with the best medical support possible. Everyone stay safe during this lockdown.


----------



## brazey (Aug 3, 2020)

welcome...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 3, 2020)

Welcome back to IMF.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Aug 4, 2020)

bigjohnky97 said:


> Hey guys Big John here. Introduced to this site when Outlaw Muscle went down years ago. Working out is my only hobby and at almost 50 I try to stay ahead of Father Time with the best medical support possible. Everyone stay safe during this lockdown.



Welcome you old bastard. (Kidding, Im 54).
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Lang (Aug 4, 2020)

BigJohnky97, Hey there bro, I am pushing the big %) and have been around thre forum for years and rely on the intel to do the very same. I see things have changed since I?ve been gone and hope I can find the resources that I have come to rely on in years past. If anyone has any good suggestions for an ?ol fart? that loves the sport please PM me. Thanks for all the years of help IMF!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 4, 2020)

Lang said:


> BigJohnky97, Hey there bro, I am pushing the big %) and have been around thre forum for years and rely on the intel to do the very same. I see things have changed since I?ve been gone and hope I can find the resources that I have come to rely on in years past. If anyone has any good suggestions for an ?ol fart? that loves the sport please PM me. Thanks for all the years of help IMF!


Welcome back bro.  I see you have h-as as your avatar.  If you are looking for an alternative now that they are gone, let me know.  Check us out in the sponsor section and on many other forums.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## REHH (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey John....welcome


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Welcome aboard !!


----------

